

Show HN: Movie Sniper – movie discovery service - lackoftactics
http://moviesniper.com

======
morey
Good work!

but I was typing "supercars chase LA" and got this result:
[http://moviesniper.com/movies/la-hija-de-
moctezuma?q%5B%5D=s...](http://moviesniper.com/movies/la-hija-de-
moctezuma?q%5B%5D=supercars+chase+la)

maybe because the LA was mistaken?

~~~
lackoftactics
yeah, that's the case, everything is lowercased, so it could not give proper
results.

Thanks for feedback.

------
27182818284
[http://moviesniper.com/movies/after-
sex?q%5B%5D=aliens+heart...](http://moviesniper.com/movies/after-
sex?q%5B%5D=aliens+heartache+guns)

~~~
lackoftactics
yep, a lot of work to go still :)

I was tweaking it for some time now, but now and then it returns some obscure
results.

------
ursaursa
Perfect for lazy ass evenings when you don't know what to watch. :)

------
nstart
Quick question. Is this based on meteor js?

~~~
lackoftactics
nope, ruby on rails.

------
siquick
love this - _please_ link it up to Netflix API :-)

